# G-Technic C4 Test



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

I recently bought some G-Techniq C4 on here and have been wanting to give it a try but due to the cold and bad weather have only been giving the car a quick rinse.

I needed a new cover cap for my rear washer so picked one up from BMW this morning. I soon realised that I would need to give the whole wiper arm a clean.

As a test I thought I would give the old one a really good clean and then apply some C4.

Left=old Right=new (as if I needed to tell you)










As you can see the old one is covered in muck and salt.










Brand spanking new. All £4.23 worth of cover cap.










Old one cleaned using AB Citrus Wash and an old tooth brush. I am going to use IPA when I actually use it on the car but don't have any yet.










New as a comparison before C4.










Now for the C4. I applied using a cotton bud so not to use too much. Application is so easy. A little really does go a long way. Easy to get an even coat. I don't even think you could get a uneven coat even if you tried.










New as comparison after C4.










Left=old Right=new










Left=old Right=new










I am really impressed with it so far. Just need to see how durable it is on the car as I've got a Mini Cooper S with black plastic trim all the way round the bottom of the car and wheel arches. I do 50 miles of motorway driving a day and with all the salt on the roads it soon get dirty. I know it's expensive but it does go a long way and application is easy if you've prepped properly.

All in all great stuff.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

it's great stuff. Did the huge black bumpers on the Punto herehttp://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=233910 with it and was massively impressed.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Great test

Its great stuff, probably the singular most impressive detailing product out there in my opinion. I used it on my LEON (the panel behind the bonnet) almost 2 years ago and it is still beading when i rains and sheeting when i wash the car, this photo was after 18mths.










I also used it on the black painted metal trim below my MR2s re bumper as an experiment and that has lasted 18mths and looks like new.

Rob


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

This stuff is amazing and to be honest, the old one with the C4 looks better than the new one. :thumb:


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

I've not bought in to this yet, I made a mistake with the dreaded Black WOW on a mini I used to have, it was dreadful stuff!

Perhaps I need to look into this C4!


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

svended said:


> This stuff is amazing and to be honest, the old one with the C4 looks better than the new one. :thumb:


Thats just what i was thinking :thumb:


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

nortonski said:


> I've not bought in to this yet, I made a mistake with the dreaded Black WOW on a mini I used to have, it was dreadful stuff!
> 
> Perhaps I need to look into this C4!


I used to use AG bumper care but found it a bit too thick and gloopy. I then started using AG vinyl and rubber care but found it didn't give me an even finish. I then tried Black Wow and was initially imporessed but it soon wore off. I found it a bit too thick and didn't spread very well . Eneded up using more on the MF than I did on the car.

Then C4 turned up. Was putting it off for a while due to the cost, then saw some in the sales section.

Looking forward to better weather as got a few things planned for the car. New LED bulbs, new number plates, wheel refurd, new tyres and removing scratched wondow tint. Oh and got some Wolfs Bodywrap to try


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks fantastic, how would it be for my mini wheel arches and how much would you use approx for all the plastic on r56 mini, allso is it good on gloss black plastic, thanks derek


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm not sure how much you'd use on a full car. I aint gonna tackle mine untill the weather gets better


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

derek, I used 15ml on mine and I'm certain I have as much or more plastic than your mini.
and yes its fine on gloss black plastic


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Dammit, That's more money I "have" to spend!


----------



## BandyQuill (Jun 21, 2010)

ive been thinking about using this on my mini R56 because the bumper rub strips do look REALLY bad after a couple of years, and they don't seem to get clean either...


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

i did the rear diffuser on my leon fr at the week end it had some dirty swipes on it that wouldnt come off with any thing i tried ipa mite have done it but i dont have any but the c4 covered them a treat and looks like new again


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

I used it on my winter 4x4 that I bought. Couldnt be happier with the C4 its awesome stuff










Even beeds decent enough as well


----------



## Rootsboy (Oct 23, 2011)

i used it on all the black plastic on my new evoque, its only 3 month old, but it looks like its just rolled out of the showroom every time its washed. i will be interested to see how it fairs through this summer in the spanish sun.


----------

